# Printing symbols!!??!



## carrie640 (Jun 11, 2002)

When I go to print out something from my printer (HP 648C), it just prints one line of weird symbols (like wingdings). It doesn't matter if I am in Word or Excel or whatever....I have tried to turn the printer off and then back on, but it still does it. 

WHAT HAPPENED?!! Do I need to reinstall this printer?!?


Thanks!


----------



## techiechick (Oct 11, 2002)

Try reinstalling the driver, that always werks for moi! 

-=*TC*=-


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Ditto TC. New Driver.


----------

